# old planer #4 stanley bailey questions?



## jbellisle (May 22, 2012)

Hey guys I found an old #4 stanley bailey at a garage sale and was looking in lee valley's book to buy a new blade and chip breaker anybody have any ideas on which I need.I have been in wood working for about 6 months and not to fimialiar with planers yet this is my fist one I paid 15 bucks for it and is it even worht trying to restore it? thank you for your input


----------



## Evilfrog (Aug 2, 2011)

Are you asking which blade and chip breaker from lee-valley are the correct replacement for your plane?

If so, you need the two inch blade

http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=42607&cat=1,41182,43698&ap=1

I don't see a chip breaker on their site. Hock has them, as well as lie-nelison. Again it will need to be a 2 inch one. 

http://www.hocktools.com/BP.htm#BK

I can't say for sure without seeing a few pictures of the plane, but I would say yes, it's worth it to restore them.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Pictures! Must see pictures!

If it's your first hand plane you might consider learning to sharpen the original iron (blade) prior to chasing an aftermarket one. Of course this is assuming the original one is refurbishable condition.


----------



## CJWillie (Oct 31, 2011)

You have a plane, not a planer. Different tools.


----------

